# The NAMI by Bay City Vapor



## johan (17/6/15)

And by removing one screw, it can be used as a bottom fed RDA:

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Viper_SA (17/6/15)

Looks like plugging up the main airflow hole could make this a winner for the mouth-to-lungers

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Andre (17/6/15)

I like it.


----------



## hands (18/6/15)

mmmmm looks interesting


----------

